# A walk in the park - but something is different.



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We have snow on the ground and glistening the trees, so we decided to take a walk in a local park in the sunshine.

We wondered down to the lake, which has been frozen over for some time now, and nomally there are a few skaters on it.

Today there is a large hole of water and a small crowd standing around. Approaching closer, we see that there are buoys floating in the middle of the water, some tents and banners.

It is an 'Ice Swimming' competition! 

Something new to me, and to Basia who has lived here for more than 50 years.

After bumping into a friend of her son we get more information; the course is around central buoys 50m long, so a circuit is 100m. The race we watch is 1,000m(10 laps). There are teams from Poland and Czech - then I spot a 'Great Britain' team(Oh yes they were UK) FFS; so I ask the water temperature? 2.5C!:surprise:

It was obviously well organised - 6 'lifeguards' in full wet suits including helmets and boots, standing all along the course, a safety boat and a tracked vehicle and two ambulances. There were tents for changing, which had blown air heaters.

Some of the swimmers needed help standing after the 1,000m race and seemed to be brain-dead - not surprised:surprise: Must have been before they started IMO:laugh:

I just hope that the competitors had medical checks before hitting that water - psychological ones also needed in my opinion:surprise:

Mad I tell you, Mad:wink2::laugh:

But it beats football for entertainment.:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What no photos.

cabby


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

My daughter does the winter Tough Guy each year. http://www.toughguy.co.uk/

The leading lunatics competitors usually have to break the ice at each water obstacle. What's more they can pay up to £255 for the privilege of entering.:surprise:
Believe it or not they have to cap the entries at 7000!!!!!! Still, it's an alternative to Benidorm in January,:laugh:

Malcolm


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Nowt as queer as folk Geoff 

Dick


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geoff

Thanks, enjoyed reading about your take on that crazy event... seems it has an internet page ( does'nt everything these days :grin2: )

A report and some photos here<<<


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> What no photos.
> 
> cabby


We did not know it happens, so no camera.

Anyway how does one photograph 'Masochism'?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Did you hear about the masochist who liked to take a cold shower each morning - so he had a hot one?

Cheers

Dave


----------

